# Will I have time to drive that far?



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

The closest Evet is about 40 min away.
What If I have a super emergency?
Bloat?
Can I call 911?
I mean.....are there 24 hr on call vets? (CT)
(Everything is ok....I just like to be prepared! I worry alot so I like to have a plan)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Call your vet and ask. They may know of somewhere closer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

911 is not going to get involved with a dog. If the nearest e-vet is that far away then I would call them and find out the best plan of action. Such as do you call on the way? do you call before you leave? Is there another vet in the vicinity? If they are not there then who covers for them?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I would call your regular vet and ask. Our local vets rotate "on call" for emergencies.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im just SO nervous my dog will get that "bloat!"


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

UMM NO 911 is not for animals....You need to double check and ask around to put a plan in place in case you ever need it.The closest e vet is 30 minutes away from me so I have no choice.If my vet is open it's 30 minutes so I just have to go by who is open when the emergency arrives.If I think it will need over night care and possibly a couple of nights I have another 24 hr one that is around 45 minutes away.It all depend on what emergency comes up.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqI would call your regular vet and ask. Our local vets rotate "on call" for emergencies.


Double check on that too.(Angel not Amaruq)I thought my old one did that but when I had an emergency at 10PM one night it took me an hour to get a hold of them then they sent me to the E vet.Needless to say I switched vets since it was a hassle to have them get back to me after hours.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RIm just SO nervous my dog will get that "bloat!"


I've heard if you give them gasex, that will buy you time. Might be the topic of a new thread becuase I'm by no means experienced with bloat other than loosing one dog to it 25 years ago.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

They should have a type of 911 for pets!

I know I would pay extra for it (maybe pay someone at the vet clinic to be on call?).


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

There have been lots of threads on it so you can always search back and find them.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Where in Ct are you?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Saybrook


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

The closest one is now Branford. 27 min away.
I just like to have a game plan...you know?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Your very organized!! My closest e-vet is 30 minutes in Portsmouth NH.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I need to be organized! lol
I have THE WORST aniexty EVER!
Kilo helps me with it though.
I always run "worst case senerios" in my brain, tell my bf 400 times to watch out for Kilo going near cars before I go to work, show him the vet number in case he needs it....ETC!
Worrying takes up a HUGE part of my life, I am trying to work on it.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I worry alot too, when you become a skin kid mother if you ever do or plan to the worry is worse!!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WI worry alot too, when you become a skin kid mother if you ever do or plan to the worry is worse!!!


OH GOD! I really dont want kids JUST FOR THAT REASON!
I would have to put a GPS on them.
Too much for my nerves to handle. LOL!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Take a deep breath...... relax.... I was the same way when I was in my 20's. Finally figured out I could not control it all and it was making sick trying.

My nearest e-vet is 100 miles, in Tulsa. Thankfully the local vets share call and I can be at one in 10 minutes if I have to.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWTake a deep breath...... relax.... I was the same way when I was in my 20's. Finally figured out I could not control it all and it was making sick trying.
> 
> My nearest e-vet is 100 miles, in Tulsa. Thankfully the local vets share call and I can be at one in 10 minutes if I have to.


OMG! Atleast you have an on call vet! Thank God.
I try not to worry, but then i do and I get very sick. Im getting better at keeping myself togther.
(Im trying.)


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

1. Don't borrow trouble.
2. Talk to your vet.
3. ALWAYS call the evet rather than just swinging by.

You do need a plan. Often I've called my vet, emailed my vet (I have two vets) and just headed in before they got back to me. 

To calm your fears about bloat, look up the "bloat kit" on line. It has some good recommendations.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

With regard to bloat, the MOST important thing you can do right now is print up the symptoms of bloat and put them on your refrigerator. Make sure everyone in your family knows where they are as well. Try and commit them to memory.

Half hour (give or take 10 minutes)may not be catastrophic with bloat IF you catch it immediately. What happens is that many owners aren't sure it's bloat. They don't know what they're looking at when their dog starts to act a little "off." So they wonder. Then they worry. Then they start to google...

They're wasting time.

When my dog started to bloat, I was 30 minutes from my vet's office...we weren't at home. The initial symptoms were subtle but I recognized it immeidately, called my vet on my way as I drove; and at a stop light, I turned around in my seat and shoved a couple of Gas-X down her throat (I never go ANYWHERE without a pack of Gas-X). 

I got to my vet's office. We took quick xrays and confirmed it was bloat. Because of my dog's age and because my vet's staff had already gone home for the day (I called after they had closed, but I have the back office number), she wanted me to go to the Critical Care clinic (one that houses an e-vet but also a lot of specialists). I put my dog and her xrays in the car, drove there while my vet called and let them know I was coming. I gave my dog two more Gas-X on the way. 

When we arrived, they took her back, gave her anesthesia and performed the procedure that saved her life. Total time from first symptoms til they completed the actual procedure? About 60 minutes. 

Does every dog have that long? Not necessarily. But I recognized the symptoms of bloat as soon as they started (drooling, then some panting). I drove fast. I had Gas-X on me (and it wasn't expired







). I communicated with my vet, and she communicated with the Critical Care clinic.

If you've never used the e-vet, you might want to take a drive out there and check them out. Call and ask if you can meet with the office manager, so she can tell you what you need to do to ensure a FAST admission. Can they put you and your dog into their computer system now? Do they already have a working relationship with your vet? What is the procedure about payment? Most e-vets require at least 50% payment upfront, and most don't accept checks. Do you have a dedicated credit card (or a card with a very large limit)? Do they accept Care Credit? Maybe you can apply for that ahead of time.

I like to know EXACTLY what to expect in an emergency, as much as possible. When I got my puppy a couple of months ago, one of the first things I did was call the Critical Care clinic and asked them to put him in their system. This way, all I have to do is go in and sign the form that says I'll pay for the charges and they take him back. No other forms, no hassles.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

When I lived up in Maryland, the closest ER was in Annapolis, about 40 miles away, mainly on two lane roads - it took 50/60 minutes to get there. One cold, dark, rainy night, Echo, my soul mate, bloated w/torsion - it was obvious immediately what was wrong, he had all the classic symptoms. I called my vet who said to go the ER as soon as possible. I called the ER to let them know we were on our way up there with a bloat case, and we were out the door within 10 minutes of his first symptom.

We got there in about an hour, the staff was waiting for us. He had emergency surgery, lost his spleen, but had a normal recovery with no after effects.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I checked w/my vet quite some time ago to find out if her office was prepared and able to handle bloat. She told me no, don't even bother to call because I'd be wasting time. Said to head to the e-vet instead (they are in total opposite directions) which is about 40min away and the closest one. 

When Riley started showing signs I called the e-vet, told them what his symptoms were and they said to bring him in. It wasn't bloat but he did have an obstruction in his tummy. He stayed overnight and he's fine w/o any invasive procedures performed. In the future, I will instead them loaded in the car and call the e-vet on the way because that could give my dog the few min he/she needs to live.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

our clinic is staffed by several vets who take turns answering the "after-hours phone" your call rings into an answering service which pages the vet on duty to call you back. longest I've ever waited for a return call is 5 minutes. of course, if it's an emergency I just tell them that I'm already on my way to the office and give my cell number.

they can get there in 5 mins, takes me about 20. so they have the door unlocked and things started by the time I get there.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Angel, since I"m close to you (Old Lyme),,I agree checking with your vet first,,Branford may be closest to you.

There is also an ER clinic in Montville, (exit to waterford speedbowl go left)

And there is one in Rocky Hill, which I probably the furthest.

I'm lucky, my vet lives here in town, they also have an 'on call' vet 24/7 if I have an ER I can either call the office or call my vet at home (bless her!!)

ALSO Colchester Vet Clinic has 24/7 on call vets, but from saybrook it's probably a good 40 minutes..

Who are you using for a vet?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Um...Saybrook Veteranary Clinic. Its right next to "Ocean side Auto". They use The Wallingford EVET.
But Kilo was having a problem one day and I called them (EVET) CRYING my eyes out, and the woman on the phone WAS AWFUL!
Shes like "oh sorry I cant tell you if you should bring him in or not, I cant tell you anything until you pay for it."
WHAT? HOW COLD! She was just SO rude.
Like she didnt give a S***.
I will DEFF not be using that EVET.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RShes like "oh sorry I cant tell you if you should bring him in or not, I cant tell you anything until you pay for it."


that's some e-vet offices for ya. My husband's dog jumped out of the backseat of the car to chase a cat. He got hit so hard that he flew about 10 feet into the air (it's been 8 years, I can still see that). We took him to the e-vet and they refused to even help get him out of the car until we gave them some money.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angel RShes like "oh sorry I cant tell you if you should bring him in or not, I cant tell you anything until you pay for it."
> ...



Its JUST AWFUL! They must not have pets.
My vet is nce enough bill me later.
I dont walk around with 600 bux in my pocket.
Its really quite sad.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

unfortunately you will find the evet clinics in this area, WILL want money upfront. sad, but true. 

Saybrook vet, is that the one Dr. Mccawley is at? IF so, she is great, she is a personal friend of mine .

And YES it is great that most vet's offices will take payments, unfortunately not so with the evets..WIthout that, there have been times when I couldn't come up with 1500 for a surgery so my vet has been wonderful about doing payments as well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You will also find that once you are an established patient they are move willing to work with you. They have bills to pay so they sometimes don't have a choice. My vet is great. I've seen them take strays full of porcipine quills, treat them before they even call the humane society to come get them or look for an owner. One was in surgery when I was there and they aren't cheap!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OA
> 
> Saybrook vet, is that the one Dr. Mccawley is at? IF so, she is great, she is a personal friend of mine .


YES! She works there!
Kinda short with glasses? Very small build?
SHE IS SOO NICE!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yes,,that's her,,I petsit for her and have known her for a long time, she is a wonderful person and good vet )


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> We took him to the e-vet and they refused to even help get him out of the car until we gave them some money.


That's standard. I've been to e-vets in several states, and that's how they operate (no pun intended) 

It seems heartless, but if you step back a minute, you may be able to see it from their point of view. Owners with very sick or injured animals will say or do ANYTHING to get their pets taken care of (I think I would). They're desperate. 

They make promises. They bounce checks. And the clinic ends up with unpaid accounts. But they have to pay staff. They have to pay for all of those very expensive services and equipment. Unlike your personal vet, they don't have any relationship with you. They don't know that YOU will pay them back whereas many others don't. 

Most have very tactful office managers and receptionists. There are a few staff that aren't. Or maybe you caught someone that was very tired after a long shift; or after she got screamed at by another patient's owner. I don't know what the situation was.

I had to take Meri to an emergency clinic while on vacation in Southern Oregon and saw a sign that says that they're sorry that they can't accept checks anymore. I was lingering around the lobby while they were taking x-rays of Mer and was chatting with the office manager. I told her I was surprised they ever accepted checks to begin with. She said they used to, but about 1/3 bounced. Now, people come in with sick pet and yell (literally YELL) at staff when they see the signs. 

I ALWAYS tell new pet owners to be prepared to spend gobs of money at an emergency vet clinic and be prepared to put half of the money down upfront before they'll see your pet. A hefty savings account that earns interest is ideal, but you have to have access to that money in the middle of the night (my emergencies always seem to occur in the middle of the night). So I like a dedicated credit card with a generous limit. I've never met an e-vet that didn't accept Mastercard or Visa.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angel RIm just SO nervous my dog will get that "bloat!"
> ...


If it's just bloat, that will help. If there is torsion too, probably won't help. But since you don't know, it's best to give some while on the way out the door to the vet.

Probably took about 30 minutes for us to get to the vet when Max bloated. The longest 30 minutes I can remember...


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok, so they dont come together always???


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

No, I'm guessing bloat without torsion is more common than torsion without bloat -- I think the nature of stomach torsion will create bloat?? Other thing can twist too unfortunately, spleen, intestines, etc. 

Be careful hanging out on the health boards, it will make you a bit paranoid sometimes....


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTNo, I'm guessing bloat without torsion is more common than torsion without bloat -- I think the nature of stomach torsion will create bloat?? Other thing can twist too unfortunately, spleen, intestines, etc.
> 
> Be careful hanging out on the health boards, it will make you a bit paranoid sometimes....


LOL! yeah I noticed that. Im starting to go a bit nuts








So torsion is pretty rare??


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

One of my dogs had bloat without torsion (presumably because we caught it in time







) . Another had partial torsion without bloat. 

Yes. It will drive you crazy. I'm the most paranoid person you'll ever meet. Ask anyone here.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RSo torsion is pretty rare??


I wouldn't say rare, just not as common. We have seen our share of dogs on this board that have torsioned.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

So I should watch for like abnormal behavior?
Drooling, dry heaving etc


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's the list of symptoms to memorize: 

http://www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Have you read the bloat sticky?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI'm the most paranoid person you'll ever meet. Ask anyone here.


I think there are several of us here that fit that description


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI'm the most paranoid person you'll ever meet. Ask anyone here.
> ...


I admit to being paranoid.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I AM THE WORST! I am only 23, no kids. I a a WRECK!
LOL.
My dog had reverse sneezing when he was a pup and I FLIPPED OUT!!
Called the EVET....
I was shaking like you wouldnt believe!
I was crying and I went to the bathroom like 8 times.
I had to keep checking on him to make sure he was breathing that night....


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI'm the most paranoid person you'll ever meet. Ask anyone here.
> ...


Well... yeah.... we have a secret society. Complete with secret handshake and everything.


----------

